# Cree XM-LT6?



## Fallingwater (Dec 22, 2010)

DealExtreme has just put these on sale. They claim the following:



- Bulb type: XM-LT6

- 885 Lumen output

- Working voltage: 3.0~3.5V

- Color: White (1D 6000K)



The page title doesnt say Cree, but the markings on the LEDs themselves do. The die appears to be similar to the one on the XP-G, but bigger.



Googling for XM-LT6 only gives a few chinese sites and the DX pages.



Any information on these?









(direct imageshack link)


----------



## dnlwthrn (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's Cree's data sheet on the XM-L emitters. I too tried googling the XM-LT6 and didn't get anything, so I tried just XM-L and found this.
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM-L.pdf

HTH


----------

